# Combine HP



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Dan Anderson on combines and horse power.....it's that time of year.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/blog/in_the_shop/


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

We upgraded our IH 6088 to a 7010 putting us in the 400 hp range with a 30' bean head and a 8 row corn head. Never complained about power with the 6088 but the capacity to break through 3/4 mole throughs in 180+ bushel corn was impossible and the slow unloading rate slowed us plus we wanna run a 36' draper some day. They say the fuel consumption on this machine in tough condition will kill the convetional style combine and gives us the opportunity to reverse the rotor and on the headlands the rotor will slow itself so not to puke grain out the rear. Like I say it not the power we lacked but capacity.what about soft cinditions and big hills. Lots of other factor. Corn is easy to shell but tough green stemed beans like everyone around here last year was very tough on a machine.


----------

